# Light weight platform pedals for a urban bike?



## cmd miler (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm building up a casual bike and want to put standard non-clipless, non-toe clip pedals on. Nashbar says theirs are 338g. Anything lighter out there without going crazy expensive?


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

cmd miler said:


> I'm building up a casual bike and want to put standard non-clipless, non-toe clip pedals on. Nashbar says theirs are 338g. Anything lighter out there without going crazy expensive?



Keep these clean and don't abuse them (by kicking them up against walls and such.No pedal strikes) an they'll last a good long time. They do have a 150lb weight limit (or some such) but Ive got a 250lb friend that mashes on them and they've held up for over a year.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wellgo-WR-1-Dua...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Danny


----------



## racer713 (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out Odyssey Twisted PC plastic pedals - durable, light and cheap. BMX style


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

racer713 said:


> Check out Odyssey Twisted PC plastic pedals - durable, light and cheap. BMX style


what he said, they're awesome. I have them on my new tranceX1 almost all the time, I will never go back to platform/clipless


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have no clue why you posted this here. I think the probably belongs on MTBR.

Wellgo makes some magnesium pedals. Super light. Not a clue how much. I would guess around $80.


----------

